# Festa:"Maldini mal sopportato da tutti. Ne farebbero a meno".



## admin (20 Giugno 2022)

Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2022)

La società dei colletti bianchi. A cominciare da quel tizio inquientantissimo di Furlani: un ologramma.


----------



## danjr (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


Anche noi mal sopportiamo queste cafonate.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".



È la conferma che Maldini è il nostro unico garante.


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


E ci credo che e mal sopportato.
Paolo ogni giorno li chiama per sapere se può spendere 2 mln mentre loro vogliono che faccia tagli per 5 mln


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

@KILPIN_91 lo vedi che bisogna solo ringraziare Maldini?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Giugno 2022)

A Festa,ma va a cagher


----------



## babsodiolinter (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


E si,hai un dirigente che ti ha fatto un miracolo sportivo (per noi) ed un miracolo finanziario (per loro)facendo raddoppiare il valore del tuo asset è mal sopportato.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


Direi che festa sta esagerando.

Non gli basta più fare il revisore dei conti del Milan, ora si dedica pure ad altro.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Chiunque sia oggi e sarà in futuro proprietario del Milan dovrà sempre tener conto del fatto che Paolo Maldini è il Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La società dei colletti bianchi. A cominciare da quel tizio inquientantissimo di Furlani: un ologramma.



Sembrano tutti fatti con lo stampino.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Giugno 2022)

Furlani CEO.

Chi arriva rivolta l'azienda come un calzino e mette i suoi scagnozzi, questo Cardinale chi cambia, la donna delle pulizie?

Mah, io ho una gran paura. Ma il terrore proprio, e non solo per Paolo o il famoso Milan-Monza 0-1. Speriamo sia solo una follia della mia mente nevrotica.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


vabbè dai, ma anche ilSole sfocia nel ridicolo con queste speculazioni.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La società dei colletti bianchi. A cominciare da quel tizio inquientantissimo di Furlani: un ologramma.


Furlani, hai detto bene.


----------



## bmb (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


La Festa la farò io quando sarai freddo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Giugno 2022)

tutto merito della nostra comunicazione, quantomeno "presuntuosa".


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Giugno 2022)

stai zitto festa


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutto merito della nostra comunicazione, quantomeno "presuntuosa".


Purtroppo non si può non essere d'accordo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2022)

È l’unico che vuole un milan vincente, branco di approfittatori. Abbiamo vinto nonostante la proprietà.


----------



## danjr (21 Giugno 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> È l’unico che vuole un milan vincente, branco di approfittatori. Abbiamo vinto nonostante la proprietà.


È l’unico lì dentro che vuole davvero bene al Milan… benedetta sia la sua intervista che mi ha aperto gli occhi


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> È l’unico lì dentro che vuole davvero bene al Milan… benedetta sia la sua intervista che mi ha aperto gli occhi



Pensa che si è preso pure degli insulti perché troppo filo societario. Qualcuno lo pure accusato di essere attento solo al suo compenso.


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


Maldini e Gazidis non si prendono. Grazie per lo scoop Festa. Hai appena venduto ghiaccio agli eschimesi
Fortunatamente per Eliott Paolo e l' area tecnica sono fuoriclasse di stile e attaccamento alla causa, altrimenti al posto loro li avrei mandati a quel paese. Gestire, come ha fatto Gazidis, la vicenda del rinnovo in modo così dilettantesco denota una totale debacle di Eliott.


----------



## Rickrossonero (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


Anche tu sei mal sopportato dai tifosi milanisti.


----------



## davidelynch (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


Ammazza questo scudetto vi ha veramente distrutto il fegato


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Giugno 2022)

Paolo Maldini non si tocca. Non si permettano! Illazioni giornalistiche di bassissimo livello.


----------



## Zenos (21 Giugno 2022)

Ma quanto gli abbiamo fatto male?
CAMPIONI D'ITALIA.


----------



## Maximo (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


Ma è proprio per questo che è mal sopportato, mi sembra abbastanza ovvio.

Maldini vuole un Milan vincente, e durante l’intervista alla gazzetta lo ha detto in modo inequivocabile.

Ci credo che sia mal visto dai manager della proprietà, che preferirebbero di gran lunga degli “yes men”, che guardino solo i conti economici anche a discapito dei risultati sportivi.

Maldini in questo momento è l’unica garanzia che abbiamo noi tifosi, via lui sarebbe il caos.


----------



## kipstar (21 Giugno 2022)

se per mal sopportato si intende che si fa da garante per un Milan che possa vincere e che possa rendere felici i tifosi .....ben venga....


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


Basta dai ora sta gente sta veramente esagerando eh


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Giugno 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Ma è proprio per questo che è mal sopportato, mi sembra abbastanza ovvio.
> 
> Maldini vuole un Milan vincente, e durante l’intervista alla gazzetta lo ha detto in modo inequivocabile.
> 
> ...


Ma non esistono conti economici ok senza risultati sportivi.. Ormai lo sanno anche i sassi.. 
Vinci e di colpo Leao vale 100 milioni, saele magari 20, Tonali 50..
Perdi e gli asset stessi calano.. 
Vinci e fai 70mila di media a San Siro con incassi super invece dell'ultimo milan del nano che raccattava solo pensionati in gita tipo manifestazione della Cgil 
Vinci e prendi i premi e diritti tv
Vinci e gli sponsor alzano le offerte

Vincere sia chiaro intendo competere al top.. 
Non esiste business sportivo arrivando a metà classifica


----------



## sacchino (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


A ridateci Mirabelliiiiiii


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


Sicuramente le sparate come quella che ha fatto poche settimane fa non sono piaciute e non piacerebbero in nessuna società.
Sempre difeso Maldini pure nei tempi difficili, ma certe cose è bene evitarle. Se sfrutta il suo nome per parlare in pubblico e per scavalcare i vertici della società non va bene, soprattutto se li mette in cattiva luce.

Succedesse una cosa del genere nella mia azienda, chiunque sia sarebbe licenziato in tronco il giorno stesso. Neanche l'AD puo parlare male dell'organizzazione o dei colleghi. Sono proprio principi elementari del funzionamento di una qualunque organizzazione gerarchica.

Comunque è acqua passata e spero per il futuro abbiano chiarito anche certe situazioni. Maldini è Maldini ma se vuole fare il dirigente (e lo sta facendo bene per come la vedo io) deve accettarne onori e oneri del ruolo.


----------



## davidsdave80 (21 Giugno 2022)

Uomo con la schiena dritta, non molto propenso a fare il ruffiano, serio professionista. Normale che non piaccia a chi vive di "corporate politica"


----------



## Maximo (21 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma non esistono conti economici ok senza risultati sportivi.. Ormai lo sanno anche i sassi..
> Vinci e di colpo Leao vale 100 milioni, saele magari 20, Tonali 50..
> Perdi e gli asset stessi calano..
> Vinci e fai 70mila di media a San Siro con incassi super invece dell'ultimo milan del nano che raccattava solo pensionati in gita tipo manifestazione della Cgil
> ...


A rigor di logica concordo con te, ma allora proprio non capisco perché non si voglia rinforzare la squadra. Arrivare nelle prime 4 non è scontato specie se le altre di rinforzano e noi no.


----------



## Route66 (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"*La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti* e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


Chiedo a chi è del mestiere.....
Dopo un'affermazione del genere ci sarebbero gli estremi per una bella denuncia?


----------



## sunburn (21 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente le sparate come quella che ha fatto poche settimane fa non sono piaciute e non piacerebbero in nessuna società.
> Sempre difeso Maldini pure nei tempi difficili, ma certe cose è bene evitarle. Se sfrutta il suo nome per parlare in pubblico e per scavalcare i vertici della società non va bene, soprattutto se li mette in cattiva luce.
> 
> Succedesse una cosa del genere nella mia azienda, chiunque sia sarebbe licenziato in tronco il giorno stesso. Neanche l'AD puo parlare male dell'organizzazione o dei colleghi. Sono proprio principi elementari del funzionamento di una qualunque organizzazione gerarchica.
> ...


Bisogna anche dire che i club di calcio non sono aziende normali e, sebbene non debbano assecondare gli umori della piazza, almeno un minimo devono(dovrebbero) rendere conto ai tifosi perché siamo noi tifosi che mandiamo avanti la baracca guardando le partite, andando allo stadio, comprando prodotti ecc. E se prendiamo la tazza da latte con il logo dell’AC Milan invece che quella col disegno di Winnie the Pooh non è perché facciamo valutazioni sul rapporto qualità/prezzo del prodotto, ma perché sulla prima c’è il logo dell’AC Milan.

Su quanto scritto da Festa, non mi esprimo. Di certo Paolo Maldini è un leader carismatico con una personalità strabordante e l’ossessione per la vittoria(altrimenti non sarebbe diventato Paolo Maldini). Non mi sorprenderei fosse visto come un fastidio da chi non ha interesse ad alzare trofei.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


Detto cosi, ha un' accezione negativa.

In realtà non ho dubbi sia un personaggio difficile, ma questo non vuol dire che covino sotto sotto il desiderio di farlo fuori, anzi.

Sul lavoro, anche se uno è un rompi palle ma lo fa a fin di bene, tecnicamente "lo sopporti", ma in pratica lo fai ben volentieri perchè sai che è giusto cosi.

Altrimenti non esisterebbe nemmeno l' opzione rinnovo sul tavolo.

In qualsiasi azienda, di ogni tipo, chi è nettamente più competente degli altri li mette sotto, cosi funziona e cosi funzionerà per sempre.
Cose che si vedono ogni giorno per chiunque lavori con altre persone.


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa sul caos societario in casa Milan:"La verità è che Maldini è mal sopportato da tutti e anche dai manager espressione della proprietà, che ne farebbero volentieri a meno. Ma è anche l'unico che li dentro ci capisce di calcio".


Ma Festa che ne sa. Poi che tra Gazidis e Maldini non scorra buon sangue per la faccenda Ragnick pure i bambini lo sanno.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma non esistono conti economici ok senza risultati sportivi.. Ormai lo sanno anche i sassi..
> Vinci e di colpo Leao vale 100 milioni, saele magari 20, Tonali 50..
> Perdi e gli asset stessi calano..
> Vinci e fai 70mila di media a San Siro con incassi super invece dell'ultimo milan del nano che raccattava solo pensionati in gita tipo manifestazione della Cgil
> ...



Il fatto è che, e credo lo sai bene anche tu, la dinamica economia-vittoria è, diciamo così, "non lineare".

Se spendi 50, arrivi a metà classifica. Se vuoi vincere non basta spendere 100, devi spendere 150/200.

La mia paura atavica con queste proprietà farlocche è che vogliano rimanere in un ambito di spesa (e di ricavo) tale per cui alla fine qualcosina gli rimane in tasca, magari senza retrocedere, rimanendo cioè competitivi il minimo sufficiente per sostentare questo eterno precariato che ti fa arrivare 3^, 4^, e a volte ti fa vincere lo scudetto "per caso".

Calibrano le cose in modo che non vanno mai a rimessa, ma l'investimento per la vittoria non è contemplato perché pericoloso, e in più appunto ti farebbe entrare in una ottica dove il risultato conta più del libro contabile.

Magari vogliono crescere per ricavare di più, e cresce anche la squadra, ma la vittoria non è mai l'obiettivo principale.


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che, e credo lo sai bene anche tu, la dinamica economia-vittoria è, diciamo così, "non lineare".
> 
> Se spendi 50, arrivi a metà classifica. Se vuoi vincere non basta spendere 100, devi spendere 150/200.
> 
> ...


Perfetto. Lo ha ammesso anche Scaroni. "A agosto non pensavo che avremmo vinto lo scudetto". Il problema è che la nuova proprietà è immensamente più povera della precedente, e questo acuisce le criticità. Ricordiamo che Elliott non ha MAI venduto un campione, a naso e guardando al Tolosa Jerry non mi pare dello stesso avviso.


----------

